# Manufacturing Margins on Lawn Tractors?



## amoschetti (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok, so the dealer is making anywhere from 15-20% on say a Yard-Man lawn tractor. At say $1000 MSRP that means the dealer cost is ~$800. What is the cost to MTD, or what is the margin? Is MTD able to garner another 20% and manufacture a Yard-Man for ~$640? or are their margins slimmer, around 5% and they make up for it in volume?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You should contact the purchasing agent for these dealers to get an idea of the wholesale and the profit margin. I think these folks would give you better insight to the info you seek. Have you drafted a plan for the machines you plan to build?


----------

